# Be aware!!



## 95754 (Jul 16, 2005)

On a recent well lastweekend return trip from Montpelier back to uk stopped to overnight on the Aire at Dijon on the A31 about 11.30 pm pulled alongside other campers and caravaners.
We only overnight at the fuel station ones obviously busier and feel a bit safer.

During the night someone forced the passenger front door lock and stole the wifes purse and cards etc from the glovebox whilst we slept right through it they left the passports!!


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your ordeal, hope that you are both ok.

We too sometimes do that, I know its a little after the horse has bolted, but we have the two doors chained (wired) together using two cycle locks locked together through the door handles and steering wheel.
Am surprised you didnt hear them, but i am a light sleeper and dont settle properly when sleeping like that.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

paulmac said:


> On a recent well lastweekend return trip from Montpelier back to uk stopped to overnight on the Aire at Dijon on the A31 about 11.30 pm pulled alongside other campers and caravaners.
> We only overnight at the fuel station ones obviously busier and feel a bit safer.
> 
> During the night someone forced the passenger front door lock and stole the wifes purse and cards etc from the glovebox whilst we slept right through it they left the passports!!


Thieves almost always use this method of access - they 'screwdriver' the cab door lock. Although I personally have never had any problems, but have learned from others, I modified my motorhome so this couldn't be done. I had fitted a thachem-alarm, required by my insurance company anyway, and had it linked to the cab central locking so that the alarm 'zapper' also locks and unlocks the doors. I then araldited a metal disc over each cab door keyhole and painted them to match. Whilst obviously preventing the use of the ignition key to unlock the doors, it also prevents 'screwdrivering'. And in the unlikely event of the 'zapper' going faulty, I can still gain access through the caravan door, of course.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that Paulmac, but in a way it's actually reassuring for the rest of us. :?

With 38,000 members you can bet that every break-in that occurs is posted on here. I think most members would want to warn others (_as you have done, thank you for that_) and look for a bit of sympathy. I know I would. :?

As far as I'm aware there haven't been more than two or three break-ins reported this season, so although you were unlucky, the probability of getting "done" is very low indeed.

Easy to say I know, but be reassured by the figures and don't let it put you off enjoying your van to the full. 

Dave


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

paulmac said:


> During the night someone forced the passenger front door lock and stole the wifes purse and cards etc from the glovebox whilst we slept right through it they left the passports!!


I am sorry this happened to you HOWEVER leaving valuables in the glovebox it NOT a good idea. That is the area generally targeted. Put valuables somewhere safer or even in a safe. Better still do not overnight on motorway service areas as they are notorious for robberies.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear of your experience but I have to say, I dont understand why anyone sleeps in the motorway services, when there are so many camp sites available all over France.

I used to do exactly the same (I have travelled in France and Spain 20 + years), some 10 years ago stayed near Bearn, and felt a little uncomfortable so we left and got off M Way and found camp site, we now always use camp sites, more security, means I can get some proper sleep, and therefore have a better holiday.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

The only occasion we use them is when heading back for the ferry/chunnel at the end of the holiday. trying to maximise the holiday so gun it back up north at the latest possible time.
One thing that did scare us one night, was when we pulled into a space late at night and there were people with children sleeping on the ground by the sides of their cars, thought that was so dangerous.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear of the experience. Not very nice thing to happen after an otherwise successful holiday.

This is one reason we are thankful for having our dog with us. He is very sensitive to people hanging around our MH and would bark his head off. (then probably lick them to death). It takes a brave soul to break into any MH containing a barking dog....giving the owners time to take whatever action needed.


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

I agree with you Vennwood, our dog hasn't come with us in the past, she has holidayed with parents and their dog, but she will be with us in the future.
And as you say, will bark her head off if anyone comes near, but then lick them to death too


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

My advice following extensive use of the Aires in France is:

1. DO NOT Stop the night at the motorway ones!

2. Find the ones away from the autoroutes in towns and villages, most of which are really nice (and more secure)

3. If it doesnt feel right, move on-there are plenty more!

There is no need to be frightened of using Aires. We just got back from two weeks in France without using a single campsite ! :wink:


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Our dog comes with us EVERYWHERE but is as deaf as a post and as you can see,when confronted,she just collapses in a heap! :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What an awful thing to happen....

I'm not happy with locking the cab doors together ( in case of fire / need to make a sudden exit) but, when we stop on some aires we use this:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-65092.html

and, while it has, thankfully, not been tested, we are sure it would alert us to someone trying to open the doors at night. Cheap too ! If you buy them from Tesco when they do their " Back to School/ College" offers soon then they cost only £2.99 each.

G

PS To avoid setting it off by accident in the morning I recommend a luggage label tied to the cord with appropriate warning !


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Breakin*

Its a sad fact that most of our base vehicles take very little effort and limited technology to open once the technique has been aquired.
I saw a video of how easy it was to open a Sprinter and have now fitted door plates and internal deadlocks.
The downside is if you lose your keys there is little point in calling the AA.
To the gent who has covered his key holes. My central locking did fail when in France but I was able to get in using the key.
When I saw how the mechanism worked I surmised that another failure was inevitable so disconnected CL on both doors. Still goes clunk but no Click 

Steve


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

here is our guard dog


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

Very cute ears!He/She looks very viscious!


----------



## 95754 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the replies but we have stopped at motorway services many times in the last 5 years and never had this happen before.Leaving south of France at 5pm to miss the traffic would mean looking for a campsite around 12pm not a good idea and very tired Taking my dog would create a bigger problem as a doberman is a little on the large side!
Have herd of the ratchet straps being used but always laughed at the idea!!


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

We have stopped in service areas from Belgium to Italy. If, as has been said before, it looks a bit iffy we move onto the next. We set our alarm so anyone trying to invade will be interrupted. Most alarms have a night set facility which protects the perimeter. Hope the damage was minimal and do not be put off.
mal


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> What an awful thing to happen....
> 
> I'm not happy with locking the cab doors together ( in case of fire / need to make a sudden exit) but, when we stop on some aires we use this:
> 
> ...


I have fitted two of the "rape alarms" mentioned by Grizzly, one to each front door frame, (£2.49 each from Aldi). These are fixed to the door frame with sticky back Velcro just behind each door. Unobtrusive small hooks (3M, from Homebase) are glued to each door. The cord is tied so it will just fit on to the hook whilst holding the peg firmly in place. Any opening, even slightly, of either door then sets off the appropriate alarm. I fitted these as I had read that it was easy to cut out Transit quarterlights with a sharp knife.
We can also set the main alarm to cover the doors only, but rarely bother unless we feel it is a bit "dodgy". We also have a safe, about £25 from Maplin. I fitted this (with difficulty) under the driver's seat. Plenty of space, in front of the vehicle battery, but a very awkward fit. In the end I gave in & removed the seat which made fitting easier. The safe has a security cable also but bolt cutters would make short work of that.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nothing changes does it? The self same thing happened to us all of fifteen years ago near Montpellier on the A9. As to feeling safe, we were with four other outfits in a dedicated floodlit service station parking area! Our low life was not as quite as yours however as he woke me up getting into the cab. Obviously we now avoid motorway service areas like the plaque; have an alarm system worthy of Fort Knox, etc.

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I imagine our 1996 Kontiki would be a piece of cake to break into. We have no alarm or deadlocks or chains around the doors but how anyone could get past the crappy 1970's style curtain that goes around the cab, then past the folding mountain bike and then move the rattely dinette table between the seats without waking Mrs D is beyond me. I would like to see them try. Surely in France the simple thing to do is just get off the Motorway, drive down a quiet road to a small village or even down a single track road by the side of a field and just stop there. There has been so many posts and warnings about service stations its beyond me why anyone would choose to stop in one.

Hopefully perhaps a 13 year old van isnt that attractive a prospect to thieves. In the three months we were away recently in Europe I never once felt worried but then we always pick out of the way places to stay either wild or on quiet Aires. 

Sorry to hear about your bad luck though, must be a horrid experience.

Barry


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Nothing changes does it? The self same thing happened to us all of fifteen years ago near Montpellier on the A9. As to feeling safe, we were with four other outfits in a dedicated floodlit service station parking area! Our low life was not as quite as yours however as he woke me up getting into the cab. Obviously we now avoid motorway service areas like the plaque; have an alarm system worthy of Fort Knox, etc.
> 
> Ron


What happened when you confronted him?Clonk him over the head with a frying pan I hope! :x


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just managed to find a heavy dog lead and chain at a car boot for €1.00.
Now when we leave the van and at night I close the thong part of the lead in the door jam and hope the dangling chain might just deter the casual intruder.

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

we always leave the glovebox open, and hang the curtain behind the seats so they can see in the cab, we have a dummy flashing LED fitted in the grill(£2). My mate had lock picked and his seat belt razored as it was through the armrest but the pound shop rape alarm saved the day.when he went out there were lorry drivers about, it was 4 30 am i personally think that a lot of time they are the culprits, they have a legit reasons for being there and just go about their business if disturbed.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rraf

We carried, and still do, a gas filled marine foghorn canister for just such emergencies, on the basis that vandals don't like noise drawing attention to them. I managed to reach up from the front bench seat (bed), grab the foghorn and let him have it full blast in his ear, through a gap in the cab curtain, before he even realised I was there. He fell backwards out of the cab in shock (and I was not going to persue him in my birthday suit) and walked away to be picked up by an accomplice. So if you meet up with a deaf Frenchman who also suffers from a weak heart - look out :lol: 

Ron


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

ob1 said:


> Rraf
> 
> We carried, and still do, a gas filled marine foghorn canister for just such emergencies, on the basis that vandals don't like noise drawing attention to them. I managed to reach up from the front bench seat (bed), grab the foghorn and let him have it full blast in his ear, through a gap in the cab curtain, before he even realised I was there. He fell backwards out of the cab in shock (and I was not going to persue him in my birthday suit) and walked away to be picked up by an accomplice. So if you meet up with a deaf Frenchman who also suffers from a weak heart - look out :lol:
> 
> Ron


Oh well done. :lol: It's such a shame that we all have to carry deterrants with us though.Makes it a little scary and I don't know what I'd do myself if someone tried to break in.My OH sleeps like a log.He'd sleep through a bomb going off,so it's up to me to defend us all.Knowing my luck,it'd be ME that would end up in court for knocking someone out!!!  .


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

paulmac said:


> Taking my dog would create a bigger problem as a doberman is a little on the large side!
> Have herd of the ratchet straps being used but always laughed at the idea!!


We have two dobes in our wagon, and our lad is quite a light sleeper. Our girl will also make herself known if we show signs of concern. A few dobe rehoming stickers are strategically placed around the van...and am thinking of adding to them with an "I live here!" version :lol: 
Not been overseas yet as awaiting passport timings for the lad...but next year we hope to head over to France and Germany.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Chenti

These things do happen I'm afraid but the chances of it happening to you must be a thousend to one I would imagine. Also the low life are only after easy pickings, it is very rare that anyone comes under attack to my knowledge. Just be alert and don't let it put you off.

Ron


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't worry too much about being in the MH really.I do always take the attitude that people can take what they like as long as they leave us alone.Besides,if they wanted to find anything in our van,they'd have to wade through so much junk that they'd give up before they found anything worthwhile. Our cab is usually full of rubber dinosaurs,muddy boots,clothes,dog biscuits,maps and the like...not really rich pickings!!! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

*rubber dinosaurs*

Kinky!


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

pippin said:


> *rubber dinosaurs*
> 
> Kinky!


Nothing kinky at all Pippin.They are toys that belong to my 7 yr old daughter who is potty about anything to do with Dinosaurs!She takes them everywhere. :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, we have a 5.5yr old grandaughter - she is obsessed with anything pink and "Princessy"!

PS - Why are you floating around in the Irish Sea in your MH?


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

We have converted to a sub aqua MH.Thought it best incase the bridges go down! :lol:


----------

